# 230.53 Raceways to Drain



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

230.53 Raceways to Drain

Where exposed to the weather, raceways enclosing service-entrance conductors shall be raintight and arranged to drain. 

Does this mean that we should put a weep hole in LB's, etc., or make the bend, if the raceway was installed horizontally to a slight downward position?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what it says to me but I'll be damned if any homeowner is going to want a crooked service pipe on the side of their house!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I generally cut or rip the bottom of the LB cover gasket, so if any water does get in somehow, it can trickle out there.


----------

